# 2.5 inches of love



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

My new Purdy Pro Elasco 2.5. I was picking up some paint and saw this hanging on the rack. I have a 3" Elasco and really like it; so the Pro 2.5 has to be as good or better only slimmer.

I have used this brush for the past 6 painting days. Awesome. I happen upon a brush every so often that I like using so much I go in search of stuff to paint. I like it that much. I even bought the other two in the shop. My last brush like this was a Purdy Pip. I had theis brush store owner get me a 2.5" and 3" Pro Pips. 

I really like this brush


----------



## rollerwhiz (Jul 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your 2.5"  

This is my all time favorite trim painting brush! It just works. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

I manage to use my 3" for just about everything these days. I might get out a 2.5" once or twice a year. When I was a newbie I used to get made fun of when using a 2.5", so in a way it 'taught' me to use a bigger brush on just about most things and get the same result.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

I'll need to look out for one of those... always like something new!


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Been using a purdy xl pip 3" for years. Nowadays, it's the opposite. I get funny looks and even some comments. Even the old timers ask what I'm going to do with that thing? Sometimes they even get defensive, and take that super professional pose while using their 2 1/2 "ers. I just love a brand new xl pip, round shoulder.

They do wear down fast, but they hold so much paint, it don't matter for a while.


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

I should be getting my new Pip Pro Purdy's soon


----------

